# Ceviche



## mexican mama (Aug 28, 2009)

Ceviche a kind of seafood salad. In its classic form, it is composed of chunks of raw fish, lime or the use of bitter orange (naranja agria) juice in some regions of the country, chopped onion, and minced Peruvian ají limo and also common Andean rocoto. The mixture is marinated and served at room temperature. Mexican Seafood and Seafood in Mexico

In my opinion its like sushi  but more flavorful coz of the marination of the raw fish...we usually have this when we go to the beach or summer picnics at my mamita's house. 
Found this recipe at allaboutmexicanfood.com 
Prep Time: 10 hours, 20 minutes
  Ingredients:
      * 1 pound cod, (or any lean white fish) diced in 1/2-inch cubes
      * 2/3 cup fresh lemon juice, divided use
      * 2/3 cup fresh lime juice, divided use
      * 1 teaspoon salt, divided use
      * 1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
      * 1 tablespoon olive oil
      * 1/4 teaspoon white pepper
      * 1/4 teaspoon ground cumin
      * 1 medium tomato finely diced
      * 1/2 medium sweet onion finely diced
      * 1 teaspoon vinegar
      * 1 cup cooked frozen tiny salad shrimp, thawed
      * 1 fresh jalapeno pepper, seeded, deveined, and finely minced (wear gloves)
      * 1 tablespoon finely chopped fresh cilantro
  Preparation:
  Combine fish, 1/3 cup lemon juice, 1/3 cup lime juice, salt, and oregano. Marinate in refrigerator for 2 hours.
  Drain juice completely. Place drained fish into a heavy freezer ziptop bag.
  Combine remaining 1/3 cup lemon juice, 1/3 cup lime juice, olive oil, white pepper, cumin, tomato, onion, vinegar, shrimp, jalapeno, and cilantro. Stir well. Add to drained fish in the ziptop bag, squeeze out all the air, and seal. Refrigerate 8 hours or overnight.
  Serve ceviche cold on a lettuce leaf with crispy tortilla chips or on a bed of mixed lettuce greens as a salad.


----------



## Alix (Aug 28, 2009)

I LOVE ceviche. In Costa Rica they would use marlin. It was so fine! Thanks for this recipe.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 28, 2009)

I've been making Ceviche in summer for many years now.  Craig Claiborne's autobio with recipes, "A Feast Made for Laughter," included a recipe that I truly love.  I introduced a whole host of Bostonians to Ceviche back in the mid 80's with his recipe.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 28, 2009)

One caveat?  Just like with sushi/sashimi, you STILL have to make sure the fish you use for Ceviche is absolutely FRESH - as in designated fresh enough to consume raw.  Because even though many recipes use terms like "cooked" for the fish, it's really just "chemically cooked" through marination.  There's a big difference between that & "heat cooked".

I only use fish that's designation sashimi grade for Ceviche.


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 28, 2009)

Scallops are also great in ceviche.


----------



## mexican mama (Aug 31, 2009)

Alix said:


> I LOVE ceviche. In Costa Rica they would use marlin. It was so fine! Thanks for this recipe.


  I havent tried it with Marlin..will try it with that soon...thanks


----------



## mexican mama (Aug 31, 2009)

*scallops!!*



powerplantop said:


> Scallops are also great in ceviche.


Tried it with scallops,,it was great..i love scallops









____________________________________________________________________
Looking for great Mexican Recipes? Check out http://www.allaboutmexicanfood.com


----------

